# beretta 92g elite 2



## Constrictor (Jan 17, 2021)

new here. i am wondering if this gun takes the same magazines a 92FS?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes it is


----------



## Rick104 (12 mo ago)

Yes it does


----------

